# TCF suggestion



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Due to the spoiler war that happened in *this* thread, I propose that a "wrap spoiler tags around selected text" icon be added next to the "wrap quote tags around selected text" icon in the posting window.

Thank you.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Thanks for the idea...Sorry to say that no changes will be made to the site currently as we are looking and planning on a site upgrade.

Thank you.


----------

